# Question about autosys jobs



## pkharvi (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi All,

I am wondering if there is any way,other than deleting and recreating the job itself, we can delete the start_times condition from an autosys job which already exists .

Thanks,
PK


----------



## Arunpedha (Oct 31, 2008)

try this

update_job: jobname
start_time: null


----------

